# I start the computer but nothing happens



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

(I don't know if this is placed in the correct forum, because I have no idea what's wrong.)

I tried starting up my computer tonight, and what happened was that I got to the screen where the Windows icon appears and the little blue bar moves to indicate it's loading, then the screen goes black and the little light on my screen starts to flash like it usually does if the computer is turned off or if it's in stand-by mode.
I try restarting it, and press in the restart button. Nothing happens, the computer doesn't even sound like it usually does when it restarts. I shut it off completely, and restart. The screen stops blinking, and I barely get to see the black screen that comes before the Windows screen before the same thing happens again.
I restart again, hammer the F8 button to try and start it in fail-safe mode. I get to the fail-safe menu, but before I have time to select anything, the screen goes black.
I try a fourth time, this time pressing Delete so I can get up the BIOS menu. Nothing appears this time at all. I have not tried anything since then.

This came out of the blue, I have not installed or removed any hardware, and I haven't installed any software either. My specs are:

Motherboard: Matsonic MS-9077
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.53 Ghz
RAM: 1024 DDR
Harddrive: Maxtor 80 Gb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon X800XL
PSU: Chiefetec something (I don't know what to look for, it says max load 360W)

The computer is about 3 1/2 years old by now, except for the graphics card which is about 1 1/2 years old. If you need to know anything else tell me, because I have absolutely no idea what is happening.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Reseat the plugs from the PSU inside the the case with the computer unplugged.

If that doesn't help - see if you can borrow another power supply.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

The last time you hit the power button, do the fans spin, or can you hear the computer doing anything? Or do you mean everything runs but nothing comes up on the screen? If you have access to computer parts, I would try a different power supply, if no luck then try a different video card. It really could be 7-10 things, so process of elimination is the way to go. Mike


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the psu is of low quality and low wattage for the system you have probably lost it


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

When I start the computer all the fans spin (the PSU, the Motherboard and the Video card) but it doesn't sound as if it is doing anything, not that very fast tapping noise I usually get when it's "thinking". It only seems as if its on but not doing anything.

Maybe I've missed a trick to the power cords, because I pull and pull to my hearts content but they won't budge. Is it just a matter of pulling as hard as you can?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

On the 24-pin and 4-pin plugs you have to press a "clip" to release the plug.


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I removed all the cables from the PSU and replugged them with the power cord detatched, and still the same thing happens. I will take a chance and buy a new one without switching it first to see if that's the problem. 
Given my specs, do you have any specific PSU to recommend? I'd hate buy one too weak or too powerful for my system.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

something like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002
overpower is not a problem,it's a good idea if you can afford it


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.levicom.de/xilence/en/xp700.(135)r.htm

Ok this is what I got, but upon opening the package and putting the cables into the motherboard, lo and behold, they don't fit. Or rather, they do fit, but they're too large. My motherboard only needs 10 pins width, but the psu cable has twelve, and the second spot on my motherboard needs 2, while the psu only has cables with a width of either three or four pins.

Please tell me that by some work of computer magic it is perfectly fine to leave some pins outside so I did not just waste 150$ (computers are more expensive in Sweden).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the end 4 pins will slide off the 24 pin plug making it a 20 pin plug


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Alright, I slid it off and got the 20-pin to fit. Problem now (wonderful ain't I? :tongue is that the 4-pin stick doesn't fit into its socket, because the small pins are a reflection of the previous one I had. The previous one had two square pins and two square-like pins (only with two rounded corners). Now the new one has that as well, but in switched positions. So the square-shaped are where the square-like were before, meaning they won't fit into their sockets on the motherboard this time around.

Am I missing something entirely again?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

The four pin square that came attached to the 20 pin is now not used. There should be another 4 pin plug to go into the motherboard, if you don't have it, then the PS will not work for you. Mike


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

I figured it out, I wasn't supposed to use that pin from the 20 one.
Either way, this presents me with a slight problem which I could fix, I just need to know if I should fix it. I have two possible pins now, one with 2 square-shaped and two square-like pins, and one with four square-like pins. Does two square shaped have to go into a square-socket, or can a square-like go in there as well? Seeing as they fit, I suppose they could, but I don't know if they're intended to. The problem is that the little clip holding it in place won't lock on if I use the one with 2 squares because of a little cylinder sticking up on my motherboard.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The little cylinder is a capacitor.

You should use the 4-pin plug with 2 squares and 2 "rounded" squares (and 2 yellow + 2 black wires).

Are you sure the motherboard model is MS-9077?


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, so I'll have to just cut off the little clip then I suppose?

It's Ms-9077C, does that make a difference?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I just looked at a picture of this board, are the capacitors bent over badly enough to be blocking the clip? The picture of a new model shows plenty of room in that spot. Mike


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm trying to find a manual for your motherboard - all I find is this: http://www.matsonic.com/Matsonic_Motherboard_Driver_Chipset_List.php

Don't cut the clip yet.

In this picture it looks like there should be room for the clip:








**edit** MJZZZ beat me to it. :smile:


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

The quality sucks, but all I had was my phone camera. The clip is just a few millimeters too close to the capacitor, that's the only problem. But both the four-pins have black and yellow cables running to them, and no other colors.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

It can be close, just so they don't touch. That is what the picture I have looks like. The clips on my PS's all would fit there.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What a monster clip!!! 

You could cut it - but then you can't return the PSU (should it be faulty).


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

So I can't just use the other one with four square-like pins? Because the clip is on the other side there and has plenty of room :normal:

Suppose I do cut it, I don't think it would stick there. Could I fasten it with something else?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try the other plug first - if it doesn't work that way I suppose you have to cut the clip.
The plug should stay in place anyway.


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Status Report: Things go exactly like they did last time with the power supply in, although admittedly I have the wrong shape of the pins inserted into the motherboard.

EDIT: A point of interest, my mouse runs on a USB cable and is optical, but doesn't ligt up upon start. It works, I know that, so I assume it's not getting any power. Could that be from the wrong cable being inserted into the mothboard?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check all power connections again.

Clear CMOS.

Get rid of static electricity by touching a radiator or the computer case.
Then unplug the computer from the wall outlet and open the case.
Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard.
Move the "clear CMOS" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Wait a couple of minutes.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.
Put the battery back.
Close the case and start the computer.
Enter BIOS and choose "Load setup defaults" (or something similar) - save and exit BIOS.


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Still nothing, I couldn't enter the BIOS with the screen being black.

I noticed I haven't given my floppy drive a power cord until after clearing the CMOS (sorry about that). So I turned it on again, and this time a small beeping noise was herd sometime after starting the computer. I do not know if it was from me attempting to access the BIOS or not.
The light on my keyboard also didn't light up, where previously it had. Mouse still not giving off any light.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What happens if you try to start the computer without the 4-pin plug connected?
There should be BIOS beeps (if you have a speaker connected).

Use the "correct" 4-pin plug.
Start the computer with the bare necessities - 
that is: remove the RAM stick(s) and expansion card(s). Disconnect all drives.
Any beeps when you do that?

Then add 1 stick of RAM and the video card - see if the computer starts.


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

I did not have the speakers connected, the beep came from something else in the computer.

Problem is if I unplug the video card I'll have to put the display plug in somewhere else, but I don't know where. There's a metal piece on the back which looks like it's covering an input directly into the motherboard, I'll see if I can remove that.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK - leave the video card, but remove the RAM sticks and disconnect CD, floppy and hard drive(s). Unplug the computer before you do that (of course).


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

One of those little blue things that conducts heat on the video card fell off. I'm going to leave this for now until I get that back on, I need to buy some thermal paste first.

Bleargh...


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

eneles said:


> What happens if you try to start the computer without the 4-pin plug connected?
> There should be BIOS beeps (if you have a speaker connected).


This was with one RAM stick inserted, but no beeps.



> Use the "correct" 4-pin plug.
> Start the computer with the bare necessities -
> that is: remove the RAM stick(s) and expansion card(s). Disconnect all drives.
> Any beeps when you do that?


A lot of continuous beeps that never stopped, but with pauses in between. My speakers were not turned on, so they came from the computer somewhere.



> Then add 1 stick of RAM and the video card - see if the computer starts.


I did that as well, no beeps like in the previous test, but still no solution. The screen remains black. Power is back to the keyboard though :normal:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Take the video card out - then put it back.
If that doesn't help - clear CMOS again.


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope, still nothing. This is still with only one stick of RAM and no other drives.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Reseat the power plugs on the motherboard.
Does the video card require a separate power connection?

See if there's another video card you can borrow.


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

The video card does not require any power except the one cable from the PSU.
I'll see if I can get a card somewhere to borrow.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK. Keep us updated.


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I managed to get a hold of a different video card. And it now works. So I'll have to get a new video card I assume. This video card is old and does not need a power plug if it's of any interest.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.
Post back if you need help choosing a new card.


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Sadly enough I need more than that it appears. Now the problem has returned, somewhat. The screen goes black still, but the green power button on my screen does not start to blink, at it happens at different times. Once it happened right after the first BIOS screen of whatever you call it. Then it happened right when it starts to boot Windows. Then it sort of happened when the log in screen comes. The mouse showed up, but nothing else happened. The mouse was just sitting there on a black background.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What do you mean? Does the screen go black - then return - then go black - then...?
Try Windows in Safe mode (tap the F8 key during boot).


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

What I mean is that it goes black just like it did previously before changing video card.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check that you have installed the card properly.
It should "click" when you insert it - some times a bit of force is needed.


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, it can't really click into place. The slot it's inserted into doesn't have a clip.

Currently, sometimes the computer starts and sometimes it doesn't, I haven't really figured out when it does either yet. But once logged in, it goes like regular and never turns black.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you have a "wonky" power connection somewhere.
Reseat all power plugs again.


----------



## willeminna (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello , I have the same problem with one difference : my computer was chaotic so I formatted the hard disk. Everything went smoothly, but at one point ,when installing windows, a message appeared :"the battery did not pass windows registration" or something like that, I clicked"continue" and it installed windows without problems, or at least it seemed that way. This morning I pressed the power button on my computer and it did the same thing it did to PhrozenDragon. It only does this the first time I turn on my computer, if I press "reset" it goes normally. 
I posted this because maybe the "battery message"could give you guys a hint to what is happening. My computer is kinda ..old (2004) , has only DDR , 80 GB memory etc.
Have a good day,
D.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ willeminna
Please start your own post to avoid confusion.
Include your problem in detail and your PC specs.
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## rckyrmrz (Jul 17, 2011)

"That very fast tapping noise I usually get when it's "thinking". I have a friends pc with the fast tapping noise and it sound to be the CPU! Looks like it overheated from lack of cleaning. The fans, heatsink, PSU, all around CPU full of dust. U can find one on ebay.


----------

